# Creatine + "My mates said......"



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Just ordered 100g of Creatine from that bulkpowders.co.uk, it says you should take 1-3 grams per day (depending on weight, so as I'm 8 stone it looks like I should have 1 gram a day  ) but I think I'll take 2g, which still, is less than a tablespoon, does this sound right?

Onto the mates. Mate 1 said the key with creatine is to hammer the weights during the first week of the loading period. He says that I need to "rip" my muscles during that week. Is that right? What does he mean by ripping my muscles, just working the till I cant do the execise anymore?

Mate 2 says, he wished he "cracked his back" when he firsting started training, and that I should. Is this a good idea?

8.30am on a Sunday morning, and I'm giving up Sunday League footy to go gym - what am I doing? :crazy:

Cheers in advance guys...


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

i was taking creatine mono every day a while back, a teaspoon full. Now i have the CEE which i far better (better results visably). I just take that after the gym, again about a teaspoon maybe bit more.

as for you mates, i dunno what there on about.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

your friend is either way ahead of the game and i am stupid. or your mate is stupid and i have never heard this before?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Are your mates big and strong?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Your mates may be il advised keep training as normal upping the weights every week and beating what you did the week before. There is no need to load creatine and 5g a day will be fine take it post workout with a whey and glucose shake and take it at tea time on non training days


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> There is no need to load creatine and 5g a day will be fine take it post workout with a whey and glucose shake and take it at tea time on non training days


5g a day, the instructions say 1-3g depending on your size?


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

1 level teaspoon will be fine IMO


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Do I mix the creatine with water like the protein shake?


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

if it's creatine mono mix it with orange juice  pre-wo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Grape juice and protein just following a workout.

I use 1 teaspoon every day after my workout in my protein shake.

I am dieting so I just use water.

Crack your back?  ................That is funny.

If you mean a chiropractor adjustment, it is not a bad idea to get adjusted but the way he is explaining it, he is wrong

Rip the muscles?

Wrong too.

Overtraining will result in loss not gain.

There is something to the adjustments and firing of the muscles but it is a good idea if you are out of alignment.

But doing it for the sake of doing it is pointless and costly.


----------

